

Machinery – A Systems Management Toolkit for Linux - ealexhudson
http://machinery-project.org/

======
anemic
I like the fact that it scans a live system and reports back packages and
files that are not in packages. This way one can quickly check the
functionality of a server and could also be helpful in multitude of other
situations such as decomissioning.

As this is currently only SUSE-specific I'd like to see a more general
solution that produces a standardized output and this output could then be
turned into puppet/chef etc. scripts automatically.

EDIT: blueprint seems to do just that, but the website is not as nice.

------
olefoo
That is a very nice website.

What distinguishes this software from puppet?

If someone isn't running SLES what would push them toward this solution?

~~~
pliu
If I understand correctly from reading the man page[1], unlike Puppet there's
no server.

You just run a command line tool on a node to inspect or create a "system
description". You can then export and deploy a description to create
repeatable systems. In this regard I think it's similar to what Blueprint[2]
does (or did I guess since Blueprint seems dead now). So it's a lot more
lightweight tool and has many less features than Puppet, certainly.

Another cool thing is you can use Machinery to build images and deploy to
Openstack. Where I work I spent a pretty long time building similar tooling
for Xenserver. Sure would have been nice to have just been able to say "oh
there's a thing for that". I'm excited to try this tool out and see what it
does.

I think Machinery only works on SLES and opensuse right now. I didn't see any
mention of other distros.

[1] [http://machinery-project.org/manual.html](http://machinery-
project.org/manual.html)

[2] [http://devstructure.com/blueprint/](http://devstructure.com/blueprint/)

------
blutoot
It would be awesome to see a few short examples/tutorials how it integrates
with some of the mainstream configuration management systems like Puppet or
Salt. Awesome website!

